# Coming off the pill - what to expect.....



## Cheska8

Hi Ladies,

I stopped taking the pill on 4th Jan and just wondering what were your experiences with coming off bcp? I'd been on Femodette for about 10 years, and a couple of other bcps before that, having been on something for 15 years altogether - gulp! To be honest I can't remember what my period was like before that so not too sure what to expect or when to expect things to start! If I had a normal cycle I'd be thinking something should happen in the next few days, but who knows after being on the pill that long!

Thanks in advance for your comments! x


----------



## sarahfh

I haven't really got any advice as I stopped my pill around the same time as you so I'll be interested to see what other ladies have to contribute :) I'm also scared of what my periods are like now, it's been so long and they were so horrible when I was younger that I'm nervous to go back to that :/


----------



## LoubyLou2

Hi Cheska,

I came off the pill last August after 13 years, as going to TTC from March and I wanted to give my body time to get back to normal. I can honestly say that apart from a few more spots on my face, my periods are amazing (as well as they can be!!) I went on the pill at 15 as they used to be hurrendous, all over the place and very painful.

Since coming off the pill I can predict when I will come on within a couple of days, they last 2-3 days max and only one day I am fairly heavy.

I think everyone is different though, so just because I am having a good experience does not necessarily mean you will. You will just have to wait and see how it goes. 

Lou xx


----------



## NurseSooz

Any girls already mums manage to conceive quickly?


----------



## Simonie

When I went off the pill, the first month was horrible! It's like I was in withdrawal.. But then my period came and it was fine after that. First cycle was longer than usual but the second was almost 28 days. We were using he pull out method when I went off he pill and I got pregnant on cycle 3. We were planning to try later but we were still very happy with the surprise. So for me, everything was fine except for the first month.


----------



## plutosblue

I am afraid I am one of the horror stories lol came off the pill after 6 years in July 09 and got my first period June 10. I was irregular before and worse after going on it. I was tested for pcos and all clear. I managed to concieve march 11 and my last period prior to that was boxing day 10! Lol everyone is different though x x


----------



## Pearls18

What did I get? A BABY! Lol, wasn't expecting it but got knocked up within 6 weeks of coming off so have never been able to say how I was coming off the pill really because any 'symptoms' were probably pregnancy related, I did have one natural period I think and from what I remember it was fine. I'm on the coil now which apparently makes periods heavier and less predictable, but I have to say that from what I can remember my periods are more manageable now than what they were 7 years ago before I started the pill so hopefully things will be ok with you too. But remember it may take months for your cycle to regulate.


----------



## Soniamillie01

Hi. Came of Cilest last august after 15 yrs and I experienced:

* skin outbreaks
* minor irritability

My periods returned to some sort of normality, first was 28 days and have been 25-28 since, I would definitely recommend temping so you can get used to your cycles and understand ovulation days etc.


----------



## Cheska8

Thanks for sharing all of your experiences, it's good to know things can go back to normal fairly quickly and if they don't I won't be alone! I don't seem to have had any bad side effects (spots, mood swings etc) yet so fingers crossed things carry on as smoothly!


----------



## Broody85

I came off my pill on 30th dec 2011 and I'm currently in my first cycle still. I started charting right away so I know I ovulated on 28th jan (do a bit later than I would expect) so I am now expecting my AF around the 11th feb. I'm dreading it, so scared its going to be heavy and painful but I guess only time will tell. U should start charting and join us in the thread 'big bad charters gang' the girls in there are really helpful and charting will help you understand your body a bit better :thumbup:


----------



## Delamere19

i had been on the pill since I was 21 apart from a 3 year break when I was single in my mid 20's. I came off the pill Sept 2009 and had a normal period October and then got my BFP November 2009!!! So 2 cycles later I was preggers. I was amazed. x


----------



## bornthiswayxo

I've heard your fertility returns to normal pretty damn quick compared to other methods of hormonal contraception, perhaps the fastest. :O I'm going on it for a while starting the 7th feb so I'll be interested for you all on how quick it happens


----------



## lilyanne

NurseSooz said:


> Any girls already mums manage to conceive quickly?

 I was on thr BCP for 7 years without a break. I stopped mid pack (which I know is a no no :blush:), had a light period/withdrawl bleeding a week and a half later, and found out I was pregnant 4 weeks after that.


----------



## vikster

I was on the pill for about 10.5 years all together (microgynon then cerazette) and decided to come off in november 2011. We arnet going to ttc until August when we come back from our holiday but like some of you, I wanted to give my body time to adjust and get back to 'normal' to give us the best chance. I had a withdrawl bleed and some shorter cycles (10-12 days) which was a bit annoying and the last two have been 23 days so i can slowly see it improving which is good. In terms of symptoms, i've not really had any other than bad period pains. On cerazette i didn't have a period so was worried about how long it would take. Fingers crossed for when we do ttc!


----------



## Sam 121

Hi, I came off the bc patch on xmas day 2011 after 8 years and I had my withdrawal bleed as normal the following week. I ovulated two weeks after that and my af came 26th Jan, so on cd29 which I was pleased about. I hadn't ovulated in so long it was strange as forgot what it all felt like. The first month I felt bizarre as during ovulation time leading up to af, I had every pregnancy symptom going and the strangest vivid dreams ever!I was convinced I was pregnant until af came! I was SO bloated as well.

I am feeling more 'normal' now lol. I was slightly nervous about my af because they used to be very heavy before I went on birth control about 10 years ago.I had bad period cramps,however af was not heavy, it was much like a withdrawal bleed.However who knows what my next cycle will bring!?:wacko:


----------



## bunny23

Hi Cheska8, I know its been a bit since you posted this thread, but i was just wondering , how things have turned out for you so far?


----------



## Cheska8

bunny23 said:


> Hi Cheska8, I know its been a bit since you posted this thread, but i was just wondering , how things have turned out for you so far?

Hi bunny23, things still a bit up in the air as I haven't exactly worked out what's going on yet! I've started temping and using opks to try and work out if my body is ovulating or not. In my first cycle I don't think that I did ovulate and it took me 43 days to get my period, although it was so light I don't even know if you can call it a period! But other than that, I've put on a few pounds and have the odd breakout on my face. I don't think I've noticed any other changes too much.

What is your situation? Are you thinking of coming off bcp? X


----------



## vikster

I came off the pill in November 2011 (ttc at end of July this year) for the same reason as you. I had been on the pill for about 11 years, 5.5 years were on cerazette and in that time I didn't have a period so I was a bit worried about things getting back to normal. I had a withdrawal bleed about four days after which lasted about three days and my first two cycles were very short around 15 days. My last few cycles have been 23 days so I think this will be the norm now. Before the pill my cycles were 28 days and quite heavy lasting 6-7 days but now they are much lighter (using regular and light tampons, sorry if tmi!) lasting around 4 days. I have been keeping a track of cycles in my diary which is helping me see how they have regulated after the pill. I hope that helps and good luck xx


----------



## bunny23

> Hi bunny23, things still a bit up in the air as I haven't exactly worked out what's going on yet! I've started temping and using opks to try and work out if my body is ovulating or not. In my first cycle I don't think that I did ovulate and it took me 43 days to get my period, although it was so light I don't even know if you can call it a period! But other than that, I've put on a few pounds and have the odd breakout on my face. I don't think I've noticed any other changes too much.
> 
> What is your situation? Are you thinking of coming off bcp? X

Well, tbh, I have been off bcp for a month now, and i have had a 28 day cycle, which is a "yay!!" - i have heard many stories about ladies not even getting a period up to six months, so i count myself lucky, before bcp i was a 28 day cycle, so im hoping this cycle will be the same as well.

something that I have noticed is my (TMI) period is actually alot lighter and shorter in comparison to when i was on the pill, this is something i dont understand, thinking about the pill its supposed to thin uterine wall so shedding could technically be less, - but im happy if it stays this way, i remember before bcp i had a tough time when af showed up.

We are not TTC just yet (but really would love to start asap) I happened to come off the pill accidentally, and sub consciously i think i have been wanting to come off and do things a more natural hormone free way. 

I haven't decided whether or not im going back on just yet, but i guess that the good thing is if i do decide to, i will have some sort of "know" about how my body reacts.

PS: if we do TTC; it would be #2, DD is turning 5 this year, and wasn't on the pill when we conceived her :)


----------



## MindUtopia

Like you, I've been on the pill for most of the past 13 years too, with just a break about 4 years ago. When I did stop taking them that time (for about 1.5 years), my cycle came back completely normally right away and I didn't really notice much difference from when I was on the pill, except that I had a much higher sex drive. Hopefully it's that easy this next time too!


----------

